# I got a new.............



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cot to sleep on.......
































(*Mom, When do Hootie and I get a turn....Abbie and Beamer are hogging it*)


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

What beauties you've got! They really do look like they are complaining in the last pic hehehe- time to go get some more cots??!!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

OMG these photos are great! Gorgeous Abbie is hogging the cot! I love it! But hey, she gave little Beamer a turn. Dang, Beamer is a good-looking boy. Maggie and Houdini were being very nice about letting Beamer have the cot.

Thanks for the photos! I always appreciate my Abbie fix!


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Mary, they are all just beautiful!!! Their coats are so shiny. Great looking family. I think you should keep Beamer!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hootie got his turn....................


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like there might be some more new cots on the wish list!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Mary you will have to by a gross of those cots for your crew! That Abbie is getter more gorgeous everyday! Love you pictures.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww just look at them, they're all so beautiful. I love their new cot.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I just love Abbie, she is so cute. I see Hootie got his turn, but what about Mags?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie doesnt like it... she pawed at it and then walked away...she wont even get on it.....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I love how they make it all there own! Will they fight over this cot now?

Lucky's favorite sleeping place is my kid's toddler size beds. I think dogs like being off the floor.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Loved your pics! Now, I'm off to see where I can find one of those cots.


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.....Now Tucker wants a Cot


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww, what a sweet crew, and look at Beamer. Mary you gotta stop posting those pup pics, lol. I'm starting to dream of puppy nibbles, lol.  Ya know the kind where the kiss and nibble ones face, lol.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> I love how they make it all there own! Will they fight over this cot now?
> 
> Lucky's favorite sleeping place is my kid's toddler size beds. I think dogs like being off the floor.


No fighting.....Maggie doesnt get on it at all..... they take turns or all pile on.....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

once again,great pictures.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Now how cute is that? Looks like we might be fighting for who gets to sleep on it!!!


----------



## charchan's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

They look so sweet on their cot! I love the last picture, priceless expressions on Hootie and Maggie's face!


----------



## jpwalla0208 (Feb 26, 2007)

What fantastic pictures! I love when they lay like frogs, but froglegged on a cot, that's just too cute! They are absolutely beautiful as always!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Very nice! Your crew looks wonderful. 

Now if we can get rid of those poor feet in the ads! Yikes! Having diabetes for 43 years that ad scares me!:uhoh:


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

looks like hes stretched out on a sun bed. Wonderful pics. Thank you for sharing xx


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

What a lucky dog (s)


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Great pics!! Carson is getting a new bed this weekend. We're going to pick it up tonight, but we won't give it to him til sunday, when Comet(friends dog) goes home. Maybe I'll get some pics for monday....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Everyone but Maggie seems to love this cot.......


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

I think Beamer likes it at your house and you should keep him. Love the pics.


----------



## P NUT (Feb 28, 2007)

That looks very comfy. I'll be right over


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love your pictures, there gorgeous Goldens


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I always love to see pics of your dogs! If I was a dog I would want to live at your house--


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Is that a Kuranda cot, Mary? I think i need a couple of those for outside and/or camping...love it!
And your pups....from Red-man Hootie to blonde baby Beamer, I love 'em all!


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Great Pics!! beautiful goldens!! I need to get one of those for ella.


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Great Pics!! beautiful goldens!! I need to get one of those for ella.


----------

